# Yamato 2199 Questions



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

For christmas, my wife got me the first Blue-Ray of Yamato 2199.
While I've watched some of them on You-Tube, I have to say, seeing them on a good TV in Blue Ray, they are AWESOME.

Is there any word if they are going to release a 'season' box set as two episodes at a time is going to be REALLY expensive.

Originally, when I first heard about the project, I was a little disappointed that they chose to keep the older animation styles rather than go for a more contemporary CG look. (Though, that would look good also). But I can get behind the look and do enjoy it.

I like how they've made some of the plot points a little more believable and also what they've done with some of the characterizations.

My only issue really, are some of the ship movements (a little too maneuverable).

From a previous thread, I remember Steve Harrison talking about how they 'rescaled' the Yamato which is something that I'm totally against.
Either it is a rebuild of the IJN Yamato or it isn't.

This brings me to a couple of questions.

I see on HLJ, that there seems to be a NEW 1/500 Yamato kit coming out, that seems like it is different from the OTHER, NEW Yamato kit.

I had the original 1/500 kit, and I'm not talking about that one.

here are the links.
http://www.hlj.com/product/BAN965514/Sci
This 1/500 Yamato measures 53cm (530mm).

And the seemingly NEWEST 1/500 Yamato.
http://www.hlj.com/product/ban986230/Sci
With this one measuring 666mm.

Aside from an apparent size difference, what are the differences in this depiction of the Yamato as I thought the older 'new' kit was what Yamato2199 was based on.

I'm so confused.
If someone out there says that since its a sci-fi subject its not real and can be any size I'm going to smack them.
:tongue:

The 530mm kit seems to in keeping with the size of the actual Battleship and original size of the SB Yamato.
And the newest 1/500 Kit seems to go with the 'enlarged' size of the 2199 Yamato.

I'm just amazed that Bandai is coming out with two 1/500 Yamato kits so close together.

Now if only we could get that 1/700 DVD kit somehow.

Ok Steve, since you da' Yamato man, whats the skinny?


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

ClubTepes said:


> For christmas, my wife got me the first Blue-Ray of Yamato 2199.
> While I've watched some of them on You-Tube, I have to say, seeing them on a good TV in Blue Ray, they are AWESOME.
> 
> Is there any word if they are going to release a 'season' box set as two episodes at a time is going to be REALLY expensive.
> ...



Alrighty, let's see what I can do. 

It's regretful that Tim's OurStarblazers site doesn't have a better search function as I know he wrote an article about that 2010 release Yamato kit, but here's the short version.

In the year 2010 Bandai wished to release a new kit of the Yamato to tie-in to the Live Action Yamato movie, but they DIDN'T wish to make a kit of the ship as seen in that movie. I guess that would have involved new, more expensive licensing rights compared to the 'legacy' rights they own. So, luckily, the Yamato 2199 project was up and running and doing all manner of pre-production and they lent their design work to Bandai to craft that 1/500 scale kit. You could say it was the 'rough draft' for the Yamato as seen in Yamato 2199. This kit was created under the 'old' concept of the Space Battleship Yamato being 265.8 meters long.

As the Yamato 2199 Production Committee cranked along they decided to go with some 'fan speculation' that's been out there for years, about the problem of how what we saw in the old cartoon just WOULD NOT fit within the volume provided. I mean, it's so obvious. Take a 17 meter long fighter plane, line 4 of them them nose to tail like was shown in the hanger bay, then stack them 4 high, and you realize that to have those planes roughly 80% of the interior has to be hanger!

So recalculations were made, that rotating carousel was designed to hold the fighters and Yamato grew to 333 meters in length. 

That new Yamato 2199 kit in 1/500 scale is 666 mm, over 2 1/2 feet long. 

Here, take a look at the instructions:

http://www.1999.co.jp/eng/image/10239141k/50/1 (click on thumbnails on top to advance the page)

Now, yes, this means that in no way is it possible for the ship to be built from the remains of the original WW II Yamato. Frankly, the whole 'New bursts out from the rust of the old' scene is just handwaving "We HAVE to have this scene so don't overthink how impossible this is!!" going on. 

As to the home video you're buying: There will not be a complete box set of Yamato 2199. If there was it would not be significantly cheaper (as would be in the U.S.) because that's not the Japanese business model. The first volume does have only two episodes, but all the others will be 4 episodes. 

Voyager Entertainment plans to release Yamato 2199 in America as Star Blazers 2199, and they're going about it in terrible, foolish ways. Their pricing is only slightly cheaper than the Japanese Blu-Ray discs, and God only knows how they're going to screw up the subtitles (and they are subtitle only, NO ENGLISH DUB) and hobble the encoding. I would strongly suggest staying on the course you're on now and avoid the Voyager release.

OK, that's a start. Does it help any?


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Steve,

As always, thanks for a very clear and concise answer.

I'm glad to hear that subsequent Blue-Ray releases will have 4 episodes each.

That makes it a LITTLE more affordable.

Never understood Voyager Entertainments business ANYTHING.

Never see StarBlazers on TV.
Never see StarBlazers at a video store.
etc, etc, etc.

Who are these guys and why do they seem to have their heads so far up their........

I'm assuming that you've seen the first two eps. and I do like how they said the old hulk was 'camoflauge', which I took to mean that it actually wasn't the old ship itself.
Even before resizing, the spaceship bridge are wouldn't fit in the old volume.

As for the size increase, yes that is a bad case of 'insides won't fit in the outsides'

While I haven't seen a length for the 2010 live action Yamato.
To my EYE, it looks like they might have kept the barbette spacing and increased the dimensions below the main deck. 
A look that I don't have a big problem with.

This did create a ship that started to look a little 'off' which is perhaps an approach that might have been a little too divergent for the 2199 group.

BTW, I recently saw a model of the 2010 Yamato and was curious if you new the source?

http://www.gunjap.net/site/?p=68932


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

ClubTepes said:


> Steve,
> 
> As always, thanks for a very clear and concise answer.
> 
> ...


I followed this build of the movie yamato here:

http://www.geocities.jp/dourakuoyadi/newpage500SBY-1.htm

It's a one off, heavily scratched 1/500 (not this new one). The guy does amazing work if you poke around on his website and check out his other builds. Incredible stuff.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Good Job, Wiskyrat! Yeah, it's a one-off HEAVILY modded kit, and if they got that from the old, OLD creaky cruddy 1/500 scale Yamato, it's a right darn miracle, I have to say!

*ahem* Anyone wondering just how clumsy and fumbling Voyager Ent. is during their current reign, one needs only look as far as this current vid:

WARNING WARNING it may well cause your brain to melt. Seriously. It's the kind of thing that common place in Japan but OMG I can barely go on.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMo0kWKmqgQ&list=PLqBf4cYMeq2cH4kJbjBlH-PiUl0aq6Oyi


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

OoooHhhhh.......MmYyyyyyy.......Gggggooood.

What part is common in Japan?
The chick in the costume? (Who is kinda cute).

The Yamato music? which included here is.......... sad.

or the AMAZINGLY low production values.

Stuff printed on paper!!!

I think she was learning her english as she was doing the news.
(Again, kinda cute - if you weren't trying to perceive the information she was telling you).

Wow.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

I am in awe of that guys build.
Unbelievable.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

ClubTepes said:


> I am in awe of that guys build.
> Unbelievable.


Right? I followed the build from the beginning, and I thought "I could copy this..." WRONG! The detail and accuracy of his build just blew me away, and as he progressed I began to realize it was *way *out of my talent limits. It's a shame Bandai didn't make a movie-version of the ship, I would have snatched one or five up immediately. Seems like there's plenty of different versions/scales of the same ship except for the live action version; as popular as this ship is, I would imagine it would have sold like gangbusters.

*edit: I just picked one up from Hobbysearch Japan, I couldn't resist. When it shows up I'll post a few pics of the sprues. I already have the 'original' 1/500 kit from the '80s, and one of the newer 1/500 kits, so this will be #3! I'll post up a size comparison too.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

ClubTepes said:


> OoooHhhhh.......MmYyyyyyy.......Gggggooood.
> 
> What part is common in Japan?
> The chick in the costume? (Who is kinda cute).
> ...


If you dig around, part of her claim is that she's fluent in English. Well, I'll give her that her English is much better than my Japanese. 

but yeah, the entire package is typical of current Japanese marketing trends to the 'fanboy' market. The problem (well, one of the problems among MANY) is that she is being put out there as the OFFICIAL voice of the company, which means she gets hit with a LOT of questions that she has no clue what they mean, let alone how to answer them. Example, they're getting a lot of pushback on the shipping costs for their DVD/BD release. Seems there was also a handling charge. They say "we're trying to do better, please wait for it" and so on but they don't understand how that one aspect is just part of a larger problem. $34.99 USD for a 4-episode DVD is just INSANE in this day and age. Good lord, even boutique DVD vendors releasing movies stay in the $24.99 range. But, Japanese pricing, trying to prevent reverse importation. 

Yeah, it's mind numbing, isn't it?


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

whiskeyrat said:


> I followed this build of the movie yamato here:
> 
> http://www.geocities.jp/dourakuoyadi/newpage500SBY-1.htm
> 
> It's a one off, heavily scratched 1/500 (not this new one). The guy does amazing work if you poke around on his website and check out his other builds. Incredible stuff.


It seems like this guy (or a lot of Japanese modelers use that beige putty).

Any idea what that product is exactly.

Most logically, its some sort of epoxy putty.

But considering how liberally they use it, the finished products either weigh a ton, or the product is extremely light weight.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

ClubTepes said:


> It seems like this guy (or a lot of Japanese modelers use that beige putty).
> 
> Any idea what that product is exactly.
> 
> ...


I noticed that too, it seems like something similar to Bondo, but yeah whatever it is the end result must be considerably heavier. I've tried to find out what it is but no luck. I'd sure like to give it a try it looks pretty versatile.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Japan has an unbelievable amount of model supplies and tools we in the U.S. have no clue about. All manner of resins and just...stuff.

One such is two-part Poly putties. One like this:

http://www.hlj.com/product/WAVOM-071/Sup

Sadly discontinued from HLJ, it might be something that is forbidden from international shipping like paint. I still don't understand that nonsense. I guess the outgassing of any paint can trigger bomb sniffers or some such. 

From what I've seen it's very light weight but quite strong. 

What impresses me about that 1/500 Live Movie Yamato is where the heck the guy got the detailed info. There's been no books produced on the movie and you just don't SEE the ship that much in the film.


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Putty Question*

I am pretty sure that the putty the insane Yamato mod guy uses is the Wave Epoxy Putty Light type.

It comes in that sandy colour or grey. HLJ used to have it, but I can only find it at Hobbysearch now.

http://www.1999.co.jp/eng/10022262

It is a good putty, mixes easier than Milliput, carves and sands easily. The only shortcoming I find with it is it doesn't feather out like Aves or Milliput to a fine edge when blending shapes in. But most of that can be taken care of with sanding after its set.

Hope this helps.


----------



## RMBurnett (Jan 12, 2005)

Folks,

I spent the holiday watching all seven of my SPACE BATTLESHIP YAMATO 2199 Blus I purchased from Amazon.co.jp.

As a lifelong fan of the series, I have to say, this updated version is truly excellent. The writing is incredibly sophisticated and the character additions and updates were all most welcome. I especially love what they did with the Gammillons and especially Dessler. 

The English subs are terrific and the animation is just stunning in HD. I really hope they continue on with the Comet Empire story...

Very Highly recommended.

As for where that guy got his information for the Yamato build...the Japanese Super Deluxe Blu Ray Box set has A LOT of reference material in it...and two discs of supplements. I have a copy and there's some good stuff in there.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Daikaiju1 said:


> I am pretty sure that the putty the insane Yamato mod guy uses is the Wave Epoxy Putty Light type.
> 
> It comes in that sandy colour or grey. HLJ used to have it, but I can only find it at Hobbysearch now.
> 
> ...


Good stuff. I suspect using Mr. Surfacer over it would help with the blending. 

Mind, I'm just darn lazy and would prefer my putty to be single tube, because all I can think about is my experiments with Alumilite and how if you mixed it wrong... 

(altho one time I had some Alumilite that had gotten some water in it somehow and boy, that was interesting! It was resin foam! never was able to duplicate it.)


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

RMBurnett said:


> Folks,
> 
> I spent the holiday watching all seven of my SPACE BATTLESHIP YAMATO 2199 Blus I purchased from Amazon.co.jp.
> 
> ...


My view was it was just like watching Star Blazers when it first hit syndication back in 1979. I could not wait for the next episode! With Yamato 2199 you know the story, you know how it goes but so many changes, great and small, that make it totally new. I mean, it's no spoiler to say the Yamato succeeds in returning the radiation cure to Earth but there are times when it's SERIOUSLY in doubt if they can do it!

Everyone is itching to see what the production staff would do with the 'Comet Empire' story. Key events in Yamato 2199 totally change some important points in the 'backstory', especially regarding Dessler. 

But this is not the focus of the staff, right now they're hard at work on a standalone movie for 2014 that supposedly will detail Capt. Okita's battle at Mars that resulted in pushing the Gamilas back and changing to the long range bombardment strategy. It will likely deal with the death of Akira Yamamoto's older brother. 

That's cool and all, but man, we want to see Zordar and company, all 2199 style!


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

My new Yamato arrived today, and as promised I have a few comparison images:

First the box...this kit is quite big!



All three of my Yamatos... I may be looking at getting rid of the very oldest one.



The bow section



Bow deck and lower parts of the superstructure



Missile silo/smokestack


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Lower hull sections...the detail is quite rich



One of the main turrets



Plenty of clear parts for lighting. Sorry for the bad image I didn't want to take them out of the bag until I'm ready to build it.



The 1/500 from 2010 compared to the new one. the new kit is much larger. Yamato fans rejoice! This kit is just screaming out for lights and maybe other effects too (rotating turrets, etc.)



And finally all three hulls. You can see the size difference from the old '80's kit at the bottom of the image. Next place you see that one might be on Ebay!


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Great pictures.
Thanks for posting.

What I'm most interested in, are the differences in shape and detail between the newest kit and the other newer one.

I get it, that the newest one is larger after the 'rescaling' of the Yamato.
But the second kit, is supposed to be the original size of the Yamato.

What are the differences in the detail between the two kits.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

ClubTepes said:


> Great pictures.
> Thanks for posting.
> 
> What I'm most interested in, are the differences in shape and detail between the newest kit and the other newer one.
> ...


As best as I can tell the major difference beyond the size is the amount of detail on the newer kit. The proportions and the basic shape are the same, but the level of detail on the newer kit is astounding. Plenty of clear parts for lights, and assorted aircraft, and a fair amount of decals (some of which I've never seen on the old girl before). here's some pics of the instruction booklets from both the newer kits, maybe these are a bit more clear. if you want any other images let me know I'll try my best to accomodate and post them up.

The new kit:



The 2010 kit:



Both kits (newest on top)



The new kit centerfold from the instruction booklet.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

This new kit is covered in panel lines, tiny doors, hatches, thrusters, little bumps and portholes. The 2010 kit has far less such detail, and sort of pales in comparison to this one, sort of the same way the 80's kit does to the 2010 kit. The only quibble I have is this: if the ship is now this much larger at the same scale, wouldn't the superstructure and bridge elements be the same size as before, based on their relationship in scale to a crew member? Or is the bridge and superstructure just that much more roomier inside now? Anyhoo here's some more images, it's hard to *describe* all the differences, besides a *picture* is worth a thousand words right? 

Lower section of the superstructure



Aft lower section, near the fighter launch hatch



Observation blister



Lower AA gun emplacements and starboard side mid-ship missile ports



Bow deck


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

The new kits auxiliary engine section...



versus the 2010 kit...



Kind of a crummy shot through the plastic but here's the forward secondary turret mount


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

It's a monster kit. I still haven't opened the bags on my 1/1000 scale Yamato (2199 version) and this 1/500 scale beast scares me even more! 

According to Masanori Niishi (the Mechanical art director for Yamato 2199) the key factor is taking the Main Bridge as seen in the original series, then sizing EVERYTHING based around that, the needs to fit that space into a structure. Mind, one of the key discussions over the decades (and Niishi was at the forefront of this) was "how do you fit all the fighters as seen in the show into the space of the hull?" and I'm surprised this is never mentioned nowadays, but I can understand it. The space needed to store 42 fighter planes averaging 17 meters long is an intellectual exercise, but saying "see this bridge? Make this fit" is more an emotional thing. 

Anyway. I know that surface detail is a BIG DEAL with these kits now but boy, it just seems TOO busy to me. On my 1/1000 kit I intend to putty over all the ballast tank vents and limber holes, leaving only the maneuvering thruster ports and missile hatches. 

By an interesting coincidence there's some new translations up of interviews with Niishi over at OurStarblazers.com, to wit: http://ourstarblazers.com/vault/828/

The old 1/500 scale Yamato kit is somewhat rough and crude by today's standards but like the AMT Enterprise or the MPC Eagle, with some work can still make a beautiful build. Having it next to the 1/500 Yamato 2199 would be an interesting showcase of evolution. Might not want to sell it off just yet


----------



## WOI (Jun 28, 2012)

For once I am humbly speechless,as Bart Simpson would put it
in his own words about the new 1/500 scale SBY.


"Aye Carumba"!!!


----------



## ViperRecon (Aug 3, 2010)

Steve H said:


> The old 1/500 scale Yamato kit is somewhat rough and crude by today's standards but like the AMT Enterprise or the MPC Eagle, with some work can still make a beautiful build. Having it next to the 1/500 Yamato 2199 would be an interesting showcase of evolution. Might not want to sell it off just yet


I was thinking the same thing. In fact, I'm pretty much doing the same thing at 1/1000 (the old version 1/1000 Yamato is a dog of a kit imo, but it has a certain charm). I'd do it again at 1/500 without question (got both of the modern 1/500 kits here and the old one in the stash).

If you have the 1/700 version there might not be a lot of reason to hold onto that one, though...

Mark in Okinawa


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

The old 1/1000 scale Yamato (referred to at times as the 'Final' Yamato as it was the last new tool kit generated back in '83 for the movie Final Yamato- this kit here http://www.hlj.com/product/BAN11666/Sci ) isn't a bad kit, but it's...not quite right. The look is off. I think it comes from trying to conform to some of the Studio Nue orthos produced as ad art, trying to reconcile the different 'versions' of Yamato that come from looking at it from different angles. 

It's not a bad kit, it doesn't really need correcting like the old 1/500, it's just a little 'off' from what you see in the show. 

The 1/700 kits also need work, the main reason to keep them is for dioramas, using 'mainstream' 1/700 scale waterline ship accessories. 

No Yamato kit is completely useless, not even the Image Model. It just has to be built right and displayed to best effect.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

You know, you guys may be right about the old 1/500 kit. I remember when I bought my first one many, many years ago before the intorwebs was born, I LOVED that kit because I LOVE this ship, and I thought it would be impossible to find... I spent many happy hours pretending I was on board, working feverishly down in the engine room and battling to keep the old girl spaceworthy... maybe I'll hold on to her and build her straight-out-of-the-box, for old times' sake. I could give her the proper paint and detail job she richly deserved back then...and now. Or maybe a diorama with Yamato in dock, awaiting her next adventure... dang I'm getting all misty eyed!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

whiskeyrat said:


> You know, you guys may be right about the old 1/500 kit. I remember when I bought my first one many, many years ago before the intorwebs was born, I LOVED that kit because I LOVE this ship, and I thought it would be impossible to find... I spent many happy hours pretending I was on board, working feverishly down in the engine room and battling to keep the old girl spaceworthy... maybe I'll hold on to her and build her straight-out-of-the-box, for old times' sake. I could give her the proper paint and detail job she richly deserved back then...and now. Or maybe a diorama with Yamato in dock, awaiting her next adventure... dang I'm getting all misty eyed!


The one, single thing I would do, and I'm not that skilled like others who post about scratch building all kinds of stuff, but if you fix the Third Bridge and its interconnecting pylon, that's a 100% improvement to the overall look of the kit. The other significant alteration would be to separate the secondary engines from the keel skeg. Just look at the 2199 kits and see what I mean. Those two changes and the 1/500 kit takes on almost an entirely different look. 

If I recall, the main bridge windows are the 'wrong art' 4 window style and not the correct 5 windows, that's an easy fix. I think the Captain's Dome has the indents instead of the glass, another easy fix. 

It can be done.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

whiskeyrat said:


> You know, you guys may be right about the old 1/500 kit. I remember when I bought my first one many, many years ago before the intorwebs was born, I LOVED that kit because I LOVE this ship, and I thought it would be impossible to find... I spent many happy hours pretending I was on board, working feverishly down in the engine room and battling to keep the old girl spaceworthy... maybe I'll hold on to her and build her straight-out-of-the-box, for old times' sake. I could give her the proper paint and detail job she richly deserved back then...and now. Or maybe a diorama with Yamato in dock, awaiting her next adventure... dang I'm getting all misty eyed!


I used to have two of the old 1/500 kits and once I got the 1/350 kit, I got rid of them and now I regret it.

Right now, I'm debating if I want the newest 1/500 kit, even though they rescaled it. Or the middle kit, because its the right size as the battleship.

If you have all three, I'd keep them.
At the very least, they would make a great comparison dio.


----------



## TonyT (Oct 19, 2013)

These are pretty cool! Opens up a ton of imagineered possibilities I would think! I'm not familiar with the show, but it explains the ship hanging at the LHS that I keep meaning to ask about!
Did a quick search and it seems there are other ships available in the series as well from Japanese retailers.


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

TonyT said:


> These are pretty cool! Opens up a ton of imagineered possibilities I would think! I'm not familiar with the show, but it explains the ship hanging at the LHS that I keep meaning to ask about!
> Did a quick search and it seems there are other ships available in the series as well from Japanese retailers.


I can relate. I've never watched the show, but I LOVE the design of the ship.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Ok, so I couldn't resist when I saw the new 1/500 kit show up at Starshipmodeler.com

It showed up yesterday and all I can say is wow, what an amazing kit.

However, my brain might explode with the scaling/resizing issues we've been talking about.
I'm very much a slave to scales and the idea that the Yamato was a certain length.
It would be akin to rescaling the Enterprise (which some have done).

I think my grail idea of this subject would have been this kit with this detail, sized and scaled for 1/350 (at the original Yamato length).

I've got the 1/350, but I think I prefer the bow shape and all the detail of this version more.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

ClubTepes said:


> Ok, so I couldn't resist when I saw the new 1/500 kit show up at Starshipmodeler.com
> 
> It showed up yesterday and all I can say is wow, what an amazing kit.
> 
> ...


Yeah, you see, that's really kind of the problem we get into. Quality, size, what details are 'nailed' and what is just a mess...

The 1/700 scale Yamato newly tooled for the last 'remastered/High Def' (but NOT BD, not at the time) for the first Yamato series comes pretty close to being the best representation made to date, but the drawback is you have to buy the Japanese DVD set to get it. A set that is Region 2 so not playable on normal Region 1 players, and no English subtitles or dub track.

This little thing here: http://www.cdjapan.co.jp/detailview.html?KEY=BCBA-3167

Says out of print but pretty common on Amazon Japan and Yahoo Japan Auctions.

It's not a perfect kit, and doesn't look at all 'right' for the later TV and Movie appearances, but it's nice. 

OurStarBlazers.com has a nice look at the kit in the context of the DVD set: http://ourstarblazers.com/vault/225/

Mind, I think it looks odd in the midsection, a bit tubby (but aren't we all now?  ) but overall I would build one.

And Bandai, stupid, foolish, pigheaded narrowminded Bandai, won't release a standalone version at a more affordable price. Boiling all the discussion down, Since Bandai Hobby made this kit as a specific bonus item for Bandai Visual, it is the 'property' of and licensed by Bandai Visual and Bandai Hobby can't do jack squat. I'm sure that makes perfect sense in a corporate and legal way but man, that's money out the window and not in their pockets. 

Anyway, the thing about any Yamato kit and scale, I kind of say 'so what' as long as it looks good. My eye can't instantly tell if the 1/500 scale 2199 Yamato is 333 meters or 265 meters long. As long as the shapes are there and the proportions seem right, if the curves flow, I dig it.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Steve,

I was shopping for Y2199 Blue-Rays on ebay (Wife got me Vol.1) and I went looking for vol. 2.

I noticed that some said "F/S English Subtitles" and some only said "English Subtitles". Is that any difference that I should be concerned about?

It seems as though they are region free.

There is also this DVD, that claims to have the entire series for only about $20.00.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Space-Battl...d=100005&prg=1088&rk=1&rkt=4&sd=171224560743&

Just curious if you knew what the deal with this one is.
Obviously its not Blue-Ray. But its not some bootleg is it?
If the picture is of a standard DVD quality, then perhaps it isn't a bad alternative, especially considering it also contains the Yamato: Resurrection movie.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

ClubTepes said:


> Steve,
> 
> I was shopping for Y2199 Blue-Rays on ebay (Wife got me Vol.1) and I went looking for vol. 2.
> 
> ...


Well, I wouldn't go shopping on eBay for Yamato 2199, as the cheap ones are bootlegs and the expensive ones are overpriced. I can state this sight unseen, because that's the way it ALWAYS is. Always be questioning any 'region free' releases. ALWAYS. 

Blu Ray has a different coding structure than DVD. BDs are coded A, B and C, with Region A covering the USA AND Japan, so you can safely buy a BD from Japan and play it on any US player.

The Yamato 2199 DVDs are coded Japan Region 2 so that nixes playing on unaltered or unmodded U.S. DVD players (including Blu Ray players, their DVD compatibility mirrors a regular DVD player). The Japanese DVDs do NOT have English subtitles, which is a curious thing. 

But Japanese BDs are unreasonably expensive compared to what is the common standard in the U.S. Shipping adds to the pain. 

Now, you CAN buy what Voyager Entertainment is putting out for the U.S. market. http://starblazers.com/shopping/ 

Downside? Damned expensive for American sold media, the shipping and handling charges are pure gouging, we have no idea what kind of re-writing they're doing but they are NOT just porting over the existing subtitles from the Japanese BDs, there is still no English dub, and it'll take most of the year for all the volumes to come out.

But, it's legit product, it's cheaper than buying the Japanese discs.

And that 'complete collection'? Oy, SUCH bootlegging. Such obvious, in your face bootlegging. The compression must be horrible. It would be nothing but sadness to watch. 

Is that any help?


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Ok, so I realize that this is getting a little O.T. from the original model discussion. But since we have a little Yamato group going here, I thought I'd continue.

I ended up getting that cheap regular DVD that covered the whole series.
I got impatient and wanted to watch the whole story.
.
Plus I need a regular DVD format to make screen-caps.

For twenty bucks, even if the quality sucked, so what.

Turns out, the quality was actually pretty good.

I put it up on my projector with my 120" screen and its completely watchable.

But that isn't keeping me from collecting the Blue-Rays.
Those project fantastic.

So if you like Yamato and are on a tight budget, there is an option for you.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Getting back to the size change issue for a moment...

I still think the bridge/superstructure elements are oversized on the new1/500 kit, when you compare their relative size to a crewman. Going by the size of the bridge windows, if the relative size of the bridge remains as before then a crewmember would be scaled up too, essentially at odds with the re-scaling/resizing of the current kit. 

I'm thinking of using the superstructure parts from the 2010 1/500 kit, and replacing the parts on the new upscaled kit. In my view that would create the proper scale for the crewmembers in relation to the bridge, and the rest of the ship in turn. This would create a bit of an odd look to the ships profile, but I don't think it would be any more of a difference than the size of the superstructure on the CG version for the movie, which is markedly smaller than what we're used to seeing. 

Arguments for, or against??


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Here's a couple of comparison points to show what I mean.

If the scale of the ship is still 1/500, but the ship is simply bigger, then the relative size of a crewman, hence the bridge, should remain the same. The below image shows the two bridge window parts, the dark grey one is the new, larger kit.










Unfortunately, the fighter craft were enlarged just like the rest of the ship, so IMO, Bandai just inflated the size of the kit, added a bunch of detail, then called it "bigger", without really thinking about the size relationship changes to a crewman. If that's the case, then I could use the fighter craft from the smaller kit as well, putting everything in proper scale to each other. I'm curious to hear differing opinions/conclusions on this...


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Now THAT part is VERY interesting.

I'm amazed that they blew up the size of the fighters as well.

I had just begun to accept the rational for the increased size and you spring this on me!


Getting back to your argument, Y2199 is a LOT better at sizing, than the original sshow.
Back then, those bridge windows could be positively HUGE in some shots.

I've been seriously considering just calling the scale of the new kit whatever it comes to in the original length. Its 375 something I think. Maybe closer to 1/400. I don't have a calculator at the moment.

I understand the shows producers reasoning for upsizing the ship.
But I'm not going to jump up and down saying I agree with it.
I think they could fit all those fighters in the space alloted.
Someone did a cut-away of the 1/350 kit and did show a more traditional hangar deck.
Actually, I'm not a big fan of what they came up with.
The whole launching system is clumsy and takes way too long.
The zero-g thing is KIND of interesting.

On your using the middle 1/500 superstructure, its an interesting idea.
But I hope your a good modeler.

My biggest problem with the rescaling, is the increased separation of the barbettes. 
Consider this idea.
Use the decking and superstructure from the middle kit, then use the hull from the larger kit.
That way (at least in my mind) it is still possible that the larger ship still came from the original battleship.
I agree, that your idea follows the notion of the 2010 live action film.
But just replacing the superstructure may indeed make it look odd.
Using the smaller decking may help mitigate that. As I believe thats what they also did on that CG Yamato.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Well, we're kind of entering 'apples/oranges' territory now. The 2010 1/500 Yamato was made to serve several masters-merchandising for the Yamato:Resurrection film, tie-in to the Live Action Yamato movie and serve as 'preview' of the Yamato 2199 project. Serving three masters while in no way DIRECTLY tied to any of them. In the main it was a project that also served to replace the rough, regretful, 'designed in the twilight of the play model era' 1/500 kit. This is does rather well to my eyes. 

But you can't compare the main bridge windows and the fighters and say "Buh?!" 

Again: The scaling of the 2199 Yamato is based on (at least this is the official line) the size and scaling of the Main Bridge in the original series. The windows there were roughly 2 1/3 men wide and around 1 3/4 men tall. They are freakin' huge. 

The scaling of the 2010 1/500 Yamato is based on the idea that "we have to shrink everything down to fit within the existing space", which you can see in pics of the 1/350 Yamato Main Bridge, everything seems really crammed together. 

I'm terrible with math. The original Cosmo Zero was 17.4 meters long, tip of boom to tip of engine cone, and 5.8 meters wide, wingtip to wingtip. The 2199 Cosmo Zero is 16.9 meters long. Given the tiny size I suspect you could ballpark the length to 17 meters and call it good. So, which one is closer to scale, given that? I'm guessing the 2199 1/500 kit, given, again, the design mandate of the 2010 1/500 kit was "we have to shrink things to make them fit"

(and I apologize to one and all, that's a complicated mish/mash of numbers to identify stuff. )

In the end, as with any model, build what pleases you. If 'frankensteining' several Yamatos together to get the look you want, who's to say it's wrong? 

Myself, I've got a small Andromeda (the Mechanical Collection kit) that I'm painting up in 'old' UNCF colors-red and white with yellow trim, just like Okita's battleship. It's REALLY not canon in any way, shape or form, but it's an intellectual exercise for me. And it's looking kinda nifty. Taking me a LOT of time, with the hand brushing layer after layer.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

^^^^

Steve,
Why would they change the size of the fighters as well?

But in regards to the upsized fighters in the new kit...... that doesn't make any sense.
Seems as though they should be the same physical size.

Years ago in G.R. you clued me in to all the 'must have' books that gave all the sizes of everything.

Just curious, where do you go today for all the sizes of everything?


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

ClubTepes said:


> ^^^^
> 
> Steve,
> Why would they change the size of the fighters as well?
> ...


They would change the size of the fighters (for the 2010 1/500 Yamato) to make them visually fit. If scaled properly they couldn't even fit in the hanger hatch. 

There's a ton of Old Yamato that, sadly, have never been 'scaled' in a canon sense. 

Where do I go...it depends on what I need, but I dip into the book collection. I have no idea how many I have, never counted, gotta be over 30. All of it is stuff one can find on Yahoo Japan auctions for pretty reasonable money, but you'll have to pay an agent to bid and that and shipping fees can get painful. 

For Yamato 2199, if you need just some bare stats for mecha, the official site is still decent. http://yamato2199.net/mecha/index.html While all the text is in Japanese the numbers are in English. 

It's very frustrating to look at the heyday of Yamato publishing and see just how LITTLE there is with Yamato 2199. Just look at how much came out in the old days! http://ourstarblazers.com/vault/319/

Yamato 2199, there's really only three useful books so far. 

The two 'Establishment Materials' books

http://www.hlj.com/product/MAG00192/Boo

http://www.hlj.com/product/MAG00193/Boo

These will give you the research materials to make the most insanely detailed models ever.

And this book: http://www.hlj.com/product/KDK10597/Boo

Which is the closest thing to a 'Roman Album' anyone has done. It's a great reference if you want to look up "which episode did that happen in?" as well as 'hard copy' for colors, something you can take to the workbench when you want to mix paint. 

There are other books that are about the model kits themselves, but the builds are soooo sweet it can be discouraging to see them. 

Does that help?


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Thanks Steve,
As always, very helpful.

Do you own the books your talking about?

Something I found very interesting was Domel's battle with the Galantis (sp?) forces.

Is there going to be a Yamato 2201, and I'll be very curious how the relationship between those two forces is altered.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

ClubTepes said:


> Thanks Steve,
> As always, very helpful.
> 
> Do you own the books your talking about?
> ...


I try not to talk in depth about a thing unless I own it. I think that's kinda rude and all internet-y 

The only announced new project from the Yamato 2199 Production Staff is a new movie due fall 2014. No details whatsoever on it yet but Izubuchi has talked often of doing a film about how Capt. Okita held the line at Mars and pushed the Gamilas back to the outer system. I strongly suspect it would be his version of the movie 'Zulu'. 

Everyone, EVERYONE wants to see 'Yamato 2201' or whatever the next series might be called. Domeru's fleet battling elements, a recon in force by Gatlantis (plus the Gatlantians at the prison planet) was a way to work some of those elements in, just in case everything was deemed a failure and no further projects were greenlit. Call it old school fan service. 

It really depends on sponsors. If Bandai wants to keep making new Yamato kits, they'll fund more stuff. So far it appears that Yamato 2199 has been very good for Bandai's bottom line.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

ClubTepes said:


> Now THAT part is VERY interesting.
> 
> I'm amazed that they blew up the size of the fighters as well.
> 
> ...


You know it's been so long since I watched any original SBY but I seem to remember the bridge windows changing size sometimes... As far as making the changes to the 2013 kit I still think it wouldn't look so bad, given the smallish superstructure of the CG version which grew on me quite quickly, actually. I have a little faith in my model building skills, but judge for yourself: 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=409196




Steve H said:


> Well, we're kind of entering 'apples/oranges' territory now. The 2010 1/500 Yamato was made to serve several masters-merchandising for the Yamato:Resurrection film, tie-in to the Live Action Yamato movie and serve as 'preview' of the Yamato 2199 project. Serving three masters while in no way DIRECTLY tied to any of them. In the main it was a project that also served to replace the rough, regretful, 'designed in the twilight of the play model era' 1/500 kit. This is does rather well to my eyes.
> 
> But you can't compare the main bridge windows and the fighters and say "Buh?!"
> 
> ...


I'm beginning to see what you mean Steve H. If I think about how large an F16 is compared to it's carrier then the relative size of the Yamato fighters makes more sense. I guess there was just a lot of hand waving by Bandai and then suddenly a larger 1/500 kit is on the shelves. Great marketing hook, it got my money lol! That being said, Frankenstein-ing the two kits together is still an option for me; I was so awed by the CG version of the ship that I now kind of look at the original ship a little less lovingly... Heaven forbid!! Thanks a bunch for all the info, very helpful!


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

whiskeyrat said:


> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=409196


Ok.
You might be able to handle it.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Woot!


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Steve,

Been looking for a length on the Cosmo Tiger/Astro-Fighter.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

ClubTepes said:


> Steve,
> 
> Been looking for a length on the Cosmo Tiger/Astro-Fighter.
> 
> Any thoughts?


Let's see. Checking a couple of sources, seems to be consensus on 17.4 m long, 8.2 m wingspan. The burnt umber colored torpedo fighter/bomber version from Yamato 2 (the carrier attack planes) should be roughly a meter shorter.

That measurement seems to be nose to tail, the under nose probes aren't included. 

getting ahead of the game, there has never been any official stats for the Black Tiger or Type 100. The Black Tiger *seems* like it should be a bulkier, heavier plane but I think it's also in the 17 meter range, and the Type 100 is likely around that too. It makes sense from a logistical standpoint. 

I always had the idea that the Cosmo Zero and the Type 100 were made by the same company, because of the stylistic similarities. I would think they have common components. But that's me and is likely not needed for the discussion.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Steve H said:


> Let's see. Checking a couple of sources, seems to be consensus on 17.4 m long, 8.2 m wingspan. The burnt umber colored torpedo fighter/bomber version from Yamato 2 (the carrier attack planes) should be roughly a meter shorter.
> 
> That measurement seems to be nose to tail, the under nose probes aren't included.
> 
> ...


Copy you on the 17.4m length.
Cool.
Looks like the old Bandai kit rolls in at almost a perfect 1/72.
245mm x 72 =17.64 meters or....
17.4m divided by 245mm = 71.02 scale.

Thanks for the confirmation.

Always loved that fighter.
Glad I can mix it in with the 2199 fighters.
I just wished that the EX fighters had been tooled up at 1/72 rather than 1/100.
I skipped them for that reason.

Your logic on the size of the type 100 has basis in reality, as like on real carriers, planes have to be able to fit in the hangar.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

you know, I think it would be a real treat if someone came up with a resin and/or photoetch cockpit replacement set for the old Cosmo Zero, Black Tiger and Cosmo Tiger II. For those reading, the Zero and Black Tiger have old school 'Hawk' style cockpits- a plastic shelf with the shoulders of a pilot, to which one glues a head onto. It's a simple matter to carve out that shelf but scratching a decent cockpit is way beyond my skill. A plug n play resin tub would be candy. 

The Cosmo Tiger II has a little more of an actual cockpit, very crude but at least it's an attempt. Again, a drop-in resin tub would be fantastic. 

I suspect they would be good sellers in Japan. 

Resin landing gear wells would be nice as well but let's not get crazy with wishes. 

As to the EX kits being 1/100. Yeah, huge letdown, that. Rumor says it was mainly due to tooling size limitations for all EX-branded kits. there was a very specific box size, which meant the sprues had to be a specific size. Makes no sense to me but Bandai regularly makes choices that make no sense to me, so eh.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

I have the cosmo-zero (not built), but not the black tiger.
Do they both come in at the same size? And as such be considered 1/72?

What I would suggest to you, barring someone actually creating resin replacement tubs, is to cut out the flat pan and simply use 1/72 scale cockpits.
Scratching things together is only intimidating until you actually try it.
I've got another Astro-fighter coming in the mail right now, and plan to detail it out so that it can sit with the new stuff.

Looking at the new 2199 fighters, I'm a little concerned at the sizes of the pilots and cockpits.

The standing figures clearly measure in a 1/72.
However, the seated pilots look to small (even when compared to other 1/72 scale seated pilots).
Same with the cockpits.

In this CG world, it is a lot easier to create a fantasy world like BSG or Y2199, where you can build items to 'real' sizes in the computer.
So I am a little puzzled by this seeming anomaly.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Yeah, the old Black Tiger kit is roughly 1/72 as well, based on the pilot head. http://www.1999.co.jp/eng/10011430

Note in the instructions http://www.1999.co.jp/eng/image/10011430z/70/1 there's two pilots crammed under the canopy and that just ain't right. 

You can sure see the 'toy model' roots of the Zero and Black Tiger in these kits, huh?

I've long considered using a current fighter's cockpit tub but I don't have anything in the spares box (because I no longer have one, due to a move long ago that..well.) and sadly current kit prices are such I cannot afford to blow 20-30 bucks for just a cockpit. 

I have a fantasy, probably totally unrealistic, that Bandai will understand that Yamato can be an 'evergreen' license as long as they keep pumping into it, pushing it and constantly re-inventing and revisiting it the same way they do Gundam, and we get 'old Yamato' fighter kits in 1/72 with modern engineering and detail.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Steve H said:


> I've long considered using a current fighter's cockpit tub but I don't have anything in the spares box (because I no longer have one, due to a move long ago that..well.) and sadly current kit prices are such I cannot afford to blow 20-30 bucks for just a cockpit.


But you would spend twenty bucks on a 1/72 resin cockpit in a heart beat.

Not sure where you live these days, but a hobby shop that deals in used kits usually has a 'clearance' table, where you might find something.
Also, model contests always have vendors with guys clearing out their unwanted kits.
1/72 usually goes really cheap, as the trend is towards larger kits as the modeling populous is aging and eyesight gets worse.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

I now understand the rationale for the Yamato resizing/rescaling.
And I have to say that I'm shocked that I didn't see it sooner and now have to totally agree with it.

Some of the offered rationale for the resizing were things like trying to get all those fighters in the body of the ship, the size of the bridge windows etc.

However, I refused those points, due to the notion that the SB Yamato was built from the IJN Yamato.
That by enlarging it, they would have to move amazingly huge complex parts of the ship.
Such as the main turret barbettes.
So in the vein of 'realism' I thought they wouldn't actually do that.

It seemed natural, to assume that SB-Y would be the same size as IJN-Y.
However, as we all know, SB-Y is a bit of a characature (sp?) of IJN-Y.

In perusing the ourstarblazers site I came accross an image that contained both versions of Yamato in profile and I noticed how different the placement of the main turrets were.

So out of curiosity, about what I might get for a SB-Y length. I broke the images up into their seperate incarnations of the Yamato and loaded them both into Lightwave - a CG Program that has been used quite often on shows light Star Trek and Batlestar Galactica.
(Lightwave isn't that special - most if not all CG programs you can load images into).

Like most of those other programs, you can enlarge and reduce the images. 

But what makes these programs cool, is that you can size the photograph to the actual size of the ship.

I enlarged the image of IJN-Y so that it represented the actual size of the real ship, 263 meters.

Using the program, I mapped out the relationships and spacing of the main barbettes.

Then, I loaded the image of SB-Yamato into another window.
Without any regard for any pre-determined 'canon' length of SB-Yamato, I scaled the image to match the barbette spacing of the main guns.

It turns out that the three main guns barbettes line up almost perfectly, with only the spacing relationship of the secondary guns off a little bit.

Now I had the SB-Yamato scaled to something reasonable compared to the actual battleship, based on the spacing of the main guns.

I clicked on the measuring tool, and spanned the length of the ship.
My results......
328 meters.
Not 333, but I'm willing to offer the difference as a matter of +- error.

I dragged out my old 1/700 models of both the space ship and the battleship, and sure enough, differences of the turret placing was blatantly obvious.
Why it didn't occur to me all those years ago at 15 years old, I'll never know.

So now, we can argue about the 'true' size of the Yamato, just like we argue about the size of the Jupiter2, the Galileo shuttle, etc.
Why should Yamato be error free. 

So I guess, you can now believe what you want to believe. The old measurement has been thoroughly documented. Even though items of the ship don't line up so well with the old Battleship. It is old canon.
Or.........
You can be totally fine with the new length, because it actually does match up better with the components of the old Battleship.

Now I wonder what scale that makes my Andromeda.......
:freak:

P.S. I tired to make a screen cap of the Lightwave screen to better illustrate my point. But alas, I don't know how - or couldn't find it.
Any help would be appreciated and I'll post it.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

After searching this site, and various other internet links, I'm surprised there isn't more interest in this kit. Is it just more popular in Japan than the U.S.? It does seem that just about anything that is connected with this show, has a healthy price tag on it!! You guys mentioned the DVD's being costly, no kidding!! There really aren't ANY deals on anything out there worth having. The books are expensive, the DVD's are off the charts compared to most everything else that's OLD! LOL! I just became familiar with this whole deal about a year ago. I don't even remember this show, although I was in high school when it was around. (too busy surfing and with girls and cars I guess....) I will say, I love the whole concept of the story!! The real Yamato battleship as quite impressive in itself, the Space Battleship is totally kick-ass!!! I have bought several of the small Bandai kits related to the show, and for the low price, they are really nice! I have the small yamato, and I recently purchased the new 1/500 kit, which is really well made. My Grail is to get the big 1/350 with all of the electronics, but funds aren't available at this time, so it will have to wait. I'm a bit surprised there isn't more threads on this subject on here, we seem to have such a diverse group of builders from all over the world! If anyone has any builds to share, I'd love to see them! I think I'll start a thread asking for photos of enthusiasts builds! :tongue:


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

There's a lot of reasons for the pricing problems, the current Dollar/Yen exchange rate is the least of them. Really, the only way to get the cheapest price is to buy from Japan, buy enough to get a good 'cost/value' relationship from the shipping, and just live with it.

Part of the problem is, of course, Bandai is charging more for their kits, because the tooling and engineering is much more complex. The 1/1000 Yamato from 2199 has like three times the parts of the 1983 'Final' Yamato kit in 1/1000. 

The kits are worth the money. They really are. 

That 1/350th kit is a real wallet buster, mostly due to the pre-assembled electronics and motion modules. I'm still surprised Bandai never released a 'bare bones' kit with some replacement internal frames, thus removing the modules (which are an integrated part of the construction) and cutting the price by at least half. It's a HUGE box and shipping is...well, it would almost be cheaper to fly to Japan, buy the kit and buy a ticket for the seat next to you for the kit to ride on the flight home.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Tim Nolan said:


> ...........I recently purchased the new 1/500 kit, which is really well made. My Grail is to get the big 1/350 with all of the electronics, but funds aren't available at this time, so it will have to wait. I'm a bit surprised there isn't more threads on this subject on here, we seem to have such a diverse group of builders from all over the world! If anyone has any builds to share, I'd love to see them! I think I'll start a thread asking for photos of enthusiasts builds! :tongue:


I have the 1/350 kit, and while it was amazing impressive when it came out, I have to say I've TOTALLY fallen in love with the 2199 Yamato.

The 1/350 is good if you simply have to have all the bells and whistles. Or if you HAVE to have it in 1/350 to go along with other stuff.
But as for shape, IMHO there are things that bug me a little.

I don't care for the AA section.
I think the engine cone is too long.
The bow is a little weird, somehow minimizing the wave motion gun and the area over it is a little too over emphasized.
The bulbous bow puffs downward too much as it flows into the rest of the hull.
There is a guy who did a whole series of corrections on it.
Like moving the anchors more forward and some other things. 

All this of course are personal preferences as the ship was hand drawn in the 70's and 80's, looked different from different angles etc.

IF, the 2199 Yamato were in 1/350 scale, THAT in my mind would be the 'perfect' Yamato.

IF, I had the 1/500 2199 Yamato before the 1/350 came out, it would have looked weird to me and perhaps I would have passed. (who knows).

IF, Bandai did what Steve suggests, making a bare-bones 1/350, it would be much easier to justify both.

Don't get me wrong, I still love my 1/350, but she's been upstaged by the new 1/500.

The only thing I don't like about the new 1/500 are the parts break-downs.
Also, don't build too fast, as it sounds like there is a supplemental set coming out for it.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

ClubTepes said:


> I have the 1/350 kit, and while it was amazing impressive when it came out, I have to say I've TOTALLY fallen in love with the 2199 Yamato.
> 
> The 1/350 is good if you simply have to have all the bells and whistles. Or if you HAVE to have it in 1/350 to go along with other stuff.
> But as for shape, IMHO there are things that bug me a little.
> ...


Yeah, Bandai is doing something really odd. I don't know what the deal is but it *appears* that in order to keep the price down they decided to not include that rotary fighter bay deal and wings, and will be offering an 'upgrade' kit of those parts, for extra monies of course. 

Now, me, I do NOT understand why they make such a huge, showy effort about that thing. OK, yes, cool, they found a way to store all the correct number of fighters but does that REALLY need to be displayed on its own little stand? I guess it's a great way to show off one's micro-detailed painting skill on all the fighters.

But the annoying thing, it appears they also intend to toss an upgrade for the 1/1000 scale kit in the package, some detailing for the Cosmo Zero bay and the lift that brings the plane to the catapult. 

And THEN, only available via Bandai's Japan-only web store, a photoetch detail set including antennas, some hull plating things and a more delicate launch arm for the Cosmo Falcon down in Hanger Bay 3.

I bet Paul could do it better. 

The 1/350 Yamato owes its design more to the Playstation Game version with the 'bent' bow (an optical effect caused by the way the sonar dome area blends into the hull), fins and antenna hanging out all over the place and random bits of plastic strip on the hull. I'm not very keen on the look. But saying that, the engineering, all the motion and sound stuff, all the gimmicks, it's pretty cool. Except for the silly little levers for the bow missiles. That just reeks of cheaping out. I think originally there was going to be another module, likely something with a worm gear, that would have opened the covers one at a time, top to bottom, at the push of a button, but that extra module would have pushed the cost even higher. Maybe some day I'll get to ask a Bandai guy if that is a good guess. 

Might there be a 1/350 2199 Yamato? hummm, hard to say. They've got a LOT of big and expensive kits out now, those Carriers are huge and now with the green light for Domeru's giant ship, yikes. But, a 1/350 2199 Yamato, with or without electronics isn't impossible. If they're finally following the 'Gunpla' business model there's never enough iterations of the 'hero' thing for store shelves. 

(think of the 1/1000 line as 'HG', the 1/500 as 'MG', that would make the 1/350 the 'PG' scale. Gunpla fans know exactly what I mean)


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

I've got to hand it to the Yamato 2199 guys in terms of their ship design/model/marketing strategy.

Specifically, in regards to the triple deck carriers.
First, they slightly change the design between the three.
(IIRC, they were all the same design in the original show - just different colors).

Then, they assign a different type of fighter to each carrier.
Each of the carrier kits come with a smaller 'mecha' type kit of the fighter (which in itself is a good idea).
But then (and this is simply my own personal opinion) they put the least interesting fighter on the most interesting carrier. And vise versa, they put the most interesting fighter (in my case the torpedo bomber) on the least interesting carrier.

Encouraging the need/desire to get all three kits.

Marketing genius. 
Its like they had the Bandai marketing guys involved with production and design, right from the beginning.


Finally, I'm dreading the price tag that they are going to attach to Domel's ship.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

The 1/500 scale 2199 Yamato is 9,800 Yen MSRP, and Domeru's ship should be slightly larger in 1/1000, plastic-wise and box-wise. I would guess it will be at least 10,000 Yen (around $100) maybe 12,000 Yen MSRP (because they're going to include SOMETHING as a second kit), with the usual discounts at the different retailers. 

The question is, what next? Clearly they can run on with 1/72 scale versions of the various Gamilas fighters, we need a kit of the Cosmo Seagull transport and the Type 99 recon plane, and some believe that Dessler's giant monster ship could be kitted in an affordable way, and then what?

We'll see. The brand seems to be doing well.


----------



## ironman150 (Nov 5, 2011)

What a great read! I've got the 1/1000 2199 kit. it is amazing. I love the idea of the 1/500 kit but getting a whole earth fleet and some gamilons is equally enticing.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

And for those interested, if the price or size of the current Yamato 2199 kits is too daunting, Bandai is stepping up their game with a new line of 'Yamato 2199 Mechanical Collection' kits. Smaller, cheaper, but just as detailed. They're 'box scale' that is, no plans for there to be a unified scale, just whatever will fit into the standardized box. Just right sized for your desk at work. 

They should build up to be around 3 inches long or so. 

http://www.hlj.com/product/BAN989483/Sci

At 400 Yen MSRP these will be nice little additions to help make the insane shipping costs from Japan a little more bearable. 

So far the Yamato, the Yukikaze and the Gamilas Destroyer are planned, more on the way.


----------

